#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Popular Games Review >  >  The Legend of Heroes: Trails of Cold Steel II

## Assassin

After the occupation of Heimdallr by the noble faction, the civil war broke out in Erebonia. The provincial armies, loyal to the aristocracy and the four great houses, have claimed many of the nation's great cities in the name of the noble alliance. The imperial army, called from the four corners of the empire, has just begun to sweep its counter-attack.After Rean has managed to get away from Celine and Valimar, he wakes up in the mountains near his hometown, not knowing how lucky his friends are.Although the road is not easy, Rean decides to take back his sword, crossing Erebonia with his divine knight Valimar, in search of his class VII friends and a way to end the conflict before his price is too expensive.

----------

